# Think he's legal?



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

S-10 with a v-box spreader. Sorry about the crappy pic.


----------



## ShadeScapesInc. (Jan 20, 2005)

looks like the spinner would be dragging on the ground with a load onwesport


----------



## Snowdog22 (Jan 11, 2007)

Probably does not know what those blue cars are for running around the roads! DOT would have a blast with him.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

........ no


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Dont lie, thats your rig.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

That poor truck!


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

hey leave my truck alone


----------



## VPRacing (Dec 26, 2009)

That thing is MINT! Throw a V plow on the front of that and you got yourself a balanced rig!!!

This guys is going places! I bet its 2wd and he needs the extra weight for traction. What a gem.


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

SuperdutyShane;991409 said:


> Dont lie, thats your rig.


Naw I use a GEO with a tailgate spreader :laughing::laughing:


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

VPRacing;991422 said:


> That thing is MINT! Throw a V plow on the front of that and you got yourself a balanced rig!!!
> 
> This guys is going places! I bet its 2wd and he needs the extra weight for traction. What a gem.


It does have a mount on the front.


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

As long as it makes him/her more then what the truck is worth this winter.. It is well worth it and "Legal"!!! payup


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

So if he makes $39.00 its worth it?
lol


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

a set of firestone airbags and he'll be alright!


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

People are so dumb....


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

How can he steer. He don't need airbags just some 2X4s duct taped where you normally put timbrens.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

homerpete;991423 said:


> Naw I use a GEO with a tailgate spreader


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

TGM;991438 said:


> a set of firestone airbags and he'll be alright!


those will cost more then the truck did


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Just the spreader alone is probably putting him overweight!


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I guess I don't see the issue? That looks like it will easily hold another 3000lbs+ in material. I wonder if that is the truck he normally runs that in-he might just be using it to move the spreader around the yard while he does maintenance on the real truck.


----------



## stotts1 (Jan 4, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Is it possible he just leaves it at a job site? That is one of the dumbest things I have ever seen... he will probably make more money than me this year


----------



## ferdinand711 (Oct 25, 2006)

NBI Lawn;991947 said:


> Is it possible he just leaves it at a job site? That is one of the dumbest things I have ever seen... he will probably make more money than me this year


in that case, it might be the dumbest thing but not the dumbest idea. LOL


----------



## patlalandebutt (Nov 1, 2008)

lawl. i think he may pass DOT without any problems! prsport


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

hahahah pat I saw your avatar pic and my first reaction was to ask you how you got a picture of the truck from that angle.......then I looked closer and I think it's a matchbox.


----------



## TGM (Feb 26, 2007)

this is his sister :laughing:


----------



## lumps (Sep 3, 2005)

patlalandebutt;992297 said:


> lawl. i think he may pass DOT without any problems! prsport


With that much weight on an S10, I don't think he's gonna be passing anybody. :laughing:


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats hilarious..


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

I think I have seen that truck driving around. Is that in W'loo ?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Let's hope for everyone's safety that he is simply using the S10 to store the sander on while his regular sand truck is at the shop or getting cleaned out. Otherwise, he should be thrown in jail for risking everyone's life.


----------



## homerpete (Nov 9, 2008)

cleansweep007;994726 said:


> I think I have seen that truck driving around. Is that in W'loo ?


Yea it was parked near Kimball and Ridgeway.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;991602 said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Hey my geo tracker carry Ford 7.5L for 30 miles it not wimp.

Well that S10 with sander should be really really dumber people to try. Here I am see tons Chevy 1500 with wrong type mount plow that supposed to be for 94 or old. It mount behind front bumper.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I think Grandview has the same set up in White


----------



## Jaspell (Sep 3, 2008)

Cruisin in his Pinto he sees homies as they pass. But if he stops to talk to them theyll kick his lilly ass...

Man, the Connecticut Staties would have a field day with that truck


----------



## cleansweep007 (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw that truck around last year homer without the sander. He must of made such great money last season he decided to invest in the company with a sander. Next time I see him I am going to smack him in the back of head !!


----------



## lawnsunlimited6 (Dec 12, 2010)

check your brakes too!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

lawnsunlimited6;1204494 said:


> check your brakes too!!!!!!!!


What were you looking for to find this thread?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

With that heavy load, that truck goes from getting 18 miles per gallon empty to needing 8 gallons per mile when its loaded. LOL


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Mark13;1204507 said:


> What were you looking for to find this thread?


That's what I was wandering to. :laughing:


----------



## ctbman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Of course,And 3 million worth of insurance too*

Ignorance is no excuse


----------

